# Tom...Rhit



## Blake Bowden (Nov 15, 2009)

What the heck is this?


----------



## HKTidwell (Nov 15, 2009)

I happen to prefer this over the avatars.  This picture does have a bit of comedy factor and so many scenarios could be applied.

Script 1 Take one:
Characters 
Robin : Rhit
Batman : Tom

Robin : Batman, why is there a camera in here?
Batman: To see my new ride
Robin : But we aren't supposed to have Cameras
Batman : How else will I introduce my super secret new ride?

Epic new film Coming to a Theater near you in 2012!


----------



## Bill Lins (Nov 16, 2009)

Kinda looks like the Blues Brothers to me.  :wink:


----------



## JTM (Nov 16, 2009)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Kinda looks like the Blues Brothers to me.  :wink:



bingo.


----------



## C. Banks Barbee (Nov 16, 2009)

Rhit:  "I'm freakin' out man."


----------



## C. Banks Barbee (Nov 16, 2009)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Kinda looks like the Blues Brothers to me.  :wink:



Elwood: It's 106 miles to Chicago, we got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark, and we're wearing sunglasses.
Jake: Hit it.


----------



## owls84 (Nov 16, 2009)

WOW, this is a small world. Blake, you are freaking me out man. Where do you get some of this stuff?


----------



## TCShelton (Nov 16, 2009)

I hate things I can't watch while at work.


----------



## rhitland (Nov 17, 2009)

That is a classic shot. The story is I was running around like a chicken with his head cut off keeping a massive golden trowell award for Bob Holmes running there was 150+ there and Tom and all others where sitting on there assprins not doing as durn thing. Why I gotta be robin by the way? This has to do with the pussboy thing dam i should have stood next to Tom, I would be Batman right now. That was a great night though the golden trowell we gave was huge.


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 17, 2009)

rhitland said:


> \the golden trowell we gave was huge.



and i suppose you carried it all by yourself.


----------



## rhitland (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## rhitland (Nov 17, 2009)

the picture tells the story. We did include Scott he is like the younger "slower" brother it is worse leaving him out and hearing him cry than to include him and put up with his slowness.


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 17, 2009)

lol:49:


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 17, 2009)

the picture does tell it all....your hands are barley holding it....i thought it seemed heavy..


----------



## rhitland (Nov 17, 2009)

lol i was worn out by then


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 17, 2009)

yep,,everyone else got a free ride in a fancy car,,,


----------



## TCShelton (Nov 18, 2009)

rhitland said:


> the picture tells the story. We did include scott he is like the younger "slower" brother it is worse leaving him out and hearing him cry than to include him and put up with his slowness.



lmao.. !


----------



## Jay (Nov 18, 2009)

Looks like two guys Trying to run the lodge to me! LOL :laugh::14::001_tongue::001_tt2::lol: AND YOU GUYS GOT THE BRASS TO LOL AT ME??? HA HA


----------



## TCShelton (Nov 18, 2009)

Jay said:


> Looks like two guys Trying to run the lodge to me! LOL :laugh::14::001_tongue::001_tt2::lol: AND YOU GUYS GOT THE BRASS TO LOL AT ME??? HA HA



So, since you have all this free time, can I take it that you have already finished planning the Lake Worth 1410 pro-am coon hunt? lol


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 22, 2009)

wha...!


----------

